# it's finally here! spring and green grass!!



## 50m4ra (Feb 25, 2018)

I can't believe my eyes. GREEN grass in Acc! For TOO LONG we have had been in a enternal winter, but now, we finally get spring! The grass looks so beautiful green especially with my flower backdrop !

So what's yall thoughts on green grass and S P R I N G ?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 25, 2018)

I didn’t expect it to come 1 hour early.

I’m gonna miss the snow, had fun making footprints in it, just like Sprinkle.


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Feb 25, 2018)

Hallelujah, I was getting tired of how bad my town looks in the snow !! The grass makes everything look so much more lively !


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm excited for the grass, now I can try out the backdrops and see if I like them, since most of the time we don't have snow I wanted to wait to see what they look like. And now I can try to figure out what else I want to do with my outdoor space, since I can take down my "snow/crystal" stuff I had out! =D


----------



## Ras (Feb 25, 2018)

Green grass and high tides forever! I like the snow, but I was ready for it to be gone TBH.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 25, 2018)

I honestly didn't realize how ready I was for the snow to be gone until I saw the grass! I also finally got to change out of my winter outfit. (Yes, I realize it's silly to wait but I'm a fan of delayed gratification.)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

It's beautiful!  I love all the rich green colors everywhere.  The flower event must be close.


----------



## MrsResetti (Feb 25, 2018)

Honestly I’m in love with it. I posted the other day asking when the snow would disappear and finally, it’s gone! It was just getting to the point where it was so dreary looking. I came on today to see all the colours of the grass, sky and flowers. It’s amazing!


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 25, 2018)

i got so used to the snow, the grass looks weird lol.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 25, 2018)

As much as I loooovvvvveee the snow, I’m really excited for spring! I’m enjoying all the green grass, I just have to get my campsite set up to match now lol


----------



## cornimer (Feb 25, 2018)

Yesss I love the green. I just took away all my winter furniture and now my campsite feels so fresh.


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 26, 2018)

All the greenery looks amazing! Since the game was launched during the autumn color tones (in the US), this is the first time I am seeing this season in Pocket Camp, and I love it.


----------



## Chippstick (Feb 27, 2018)

I find it very ironic that as soon as the snow disappears on Animal Crossing, the UK is hit with a ton of snow! It's making me not feel ready for all the spring event items!!


----------



## joelmm (Feb 27, 2018)

Chippstick said:


> I find it very ironic that as soon as the snow disappears on Animal Crossing, the UK is hit with a ton of snow! It's making me not feel ready for all the spring event items!!



The same here. In Spain is snowing a lot these days!


----------



## wenom (Feb 27, 2018)

I agree so much, spring is probably my favourite season!
I was really surprised when I went onto the app and saw
all of the green, but it was definitely a pleasant surprise!

But yes, the snow irl is an odd juxtaposition to the warmth
in pocket camp lmao! Even odder since it's been v hot here
before the snow arrived! :O​


----------



## Antonio (Feb 27, 2018)

It's beautiful! Can't wait till summer....


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 28, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> All the greenery looks amazing! Since the game was launched during the autumn color tones (in the US), this is the first time I am seeing this season in Pocket Camp, and I love it.



Oh! That's why it looked so surprisingly green and lively. I forgot that we've never had the spring & summer colours.


----------

